# Interessanter IBM Artikel über die Eclipse OSGi Console



## Thomas Darimont (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecl-osgiconsole/

Gruß Tom


----------

